# mixing vics with peacocks or mbuna



## Donzi (Apr 2, 2008)

I am new to the hobby and started a 55 gal with all mbuna but none that are ultra aggressive. I have now seen some of the victorians and really think they are cool and very colorful. Are there any species that could be put in with them? I also plan on setting up a 90gal All Male Peacock/Hap tank would there be species that would work in that setup? Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Some of the more aggressive species like Pundamilia nyererei do great with mbuna, while the more passive species like Haplochromis sp. "Ruby" or Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" are good with peacocks. Are there any vics in particular that you're looking at?


----------



## Donzi (Apr 2, 2008)

Based solely on the species profiles I have narrowed it down to a short list I really like : Zebra Obliquens, Kyoga Flameback, Ruby Green,Ruti Is. Pund Nyereri, Christmas Fulu, Hippo Point Salmon,Crimson tide and Lithochromis Rufus. I was looking to add 2 or 3 to my mbuna tank and 3 to 4 species to my All Male Peacock/Hap tank. Dave - I was looking at your website because I will also be stocking the Malawi as well. I have a post on General discussion where I list my thoughts on stocking I would really appreciate your feedback. I will pm you to discuss availability etc. of your suggestions on my entire stocking list. Thank you.


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a 6"-8" Parvedense, rock krib, obliq, uganda fire,and burtoni in with the same size haps and peacocks. Just be sure to have some female Vic's to help with color and aggresion. The Vics just seem to fight among themselves. These are in a 4' 120. And you cant have too many rocks, and you can never let fry out of the tank, because there in no way to guarantee they are not hybrids. Also keep it crowded. Good luck


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

yes i would agree. i've only ever kept one species of vic in one tank to prevent hybridzation. and they have all been mixed with mbuna, i have kept a few with peacocks and haps but they weren't as aggressive as the ones i put in with mbuna. if you do mix vic species be sure to grow out any fry you get out of the tank to make sure they're pure.


----------



## Donzi (Apr 2, 2008)

I am planning to do an All Male Peacock/Hap setup along with only male Vics. Will the lack of females cause the males to not be as colorful as possible?


----------

